# Aroma Beads



## I_like_melts (Jun 25, 2018)

I love aroma beads - aka car air fresheners. They are cute and fun. (I am a craft person, can you tell?)

My question is, what is the best way to keep them from sticking to the pan when I bake them? I was using tin foil, which WAS working fine up until yesterday. I'm not sure if my oven is on the fritz or if the tin foil was too cheap.... peeling tin foil off of one of these is no fun though!


----------



## lsg (Jun 25, 2018)

You might try one of those silicone baking mats or even parchment paper.


----------



## I_like_melts (Jun 25, 2018)

Will parchment paper burn though?


----------



## Relle (Jun 26, 2018)

I_like_melts said:


> Will parchment paper burn though?


Parchment paper is designed for oven use.


----------



## I_like_melts (Jun 26, 2018)

Thank you! Ill pick some up.

Froggy's scratched foot is bothering me.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 26, 2018)

I second parchment paper.  I use it for all my baking purposes.   I get 2 large rolls at Costco.  I go through at least 2-3 a year.


----------



## Misschief (Jun 30, 2018)

What are aroma beads?


----------



## I_like_melts (Jun 30, 2018)

Misschief said:


> What are aroma beads?



Plastic I think? It absorbs 30% fragrance and you bake it to make a shape


----------



## Misschief (Jun 30, 2018)

I_like_melts said:


> Plastic I think? It absorbs 30% fragrance and you bake it to make a shape



Kind of like Perler beads?


----------



## I_like_melts (Jun 30, 2018)

Misschief said:


> Kind of like Perler beads?



Some people use them in satchets, they are designed for fragrance


----------

